# looking for PLANS on a OB HIVE



## dano29 (Mar 28, 2015)

i was looking to build one myself and was wanting to know if anybody had plans for them


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Beesource offers free plans for a 3 frame OB hive in the _Build-It-Yourself_ area:
http://www.beesource.com/build-it-yourself/3-frame-observation-hive-2/


Also, Bonterra offers a package of multiple OB hive plans:
http://www.bonterrabees.com/doityourselfplans.html

.


----------



## sea (Dec 9, 2011)

I built a Bonterra "SwingView" from plans, with some winter feeding these hives are large enough to be sustainable year round. Since I use only medium frames, I did a few adjustments and made mine five medium frames high by 2 deep. My observation hive is starting it's' third summer and going strong. 

Last year the observation hive threw three swarms that I over-wintered as nucs. (The swarms all landed within 30 feet of the hive entrance on a hedge.) All three are now in hives and are building fast. A large observation hive can give you a lot more than just a chance to observe and learn.


----------

